# Asia - Lima 2008



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

Asia es la capital del verano de Lima,el balneario queda a una hora de la capital peruana.Se le conoce por ser un balneario de moda y super divertido en las noches.

Fotos de Marzo 2008, Pronto mas!!

*Una parada rapidita en el kilometro 70.5*










*Les presento Asia!!*

*La entrada al boulevard Plaza de Asia.*




























*El Skybar de Brahma*










*Salen las bellas chicas de Lima*



















*Cines UVK de Asia*










*Asia Shopping*




























*Centro Cultural Rimac*










*De regreso a Lima , el peaje.*


----------



## gonzalo12345 (Jul 27, 2006)

esta chevere asia y tus fotos tambien 



Jose Perez said:


>


^^ me gustaria ver projectos como estos en otras ciudades del Peru


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Esas obras están terminadasas y las siguen anunciando como la gran novedad jajaja
El boulevard está bien.. la semana pasada terminó su temporada hasta diciembre.
Saludos!


----------



## franciscodur2003 (Mar 29, 2007)

roberto_vp said:


> Esas obras están terminadasas y las siguen anunciando como la gran novedad jajaja
> El boulevard está bien.. la semana pasada terminó su temporada hasta diciembre.
> Saludos!


no que desde este ano va a estar abierto los 365 dias del ano?


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

^^
Por lo menos sé que Wong cerró (lo anunció por todas partes) y creo que ese era el local con más vida. Fácil siguen algunos abiertos pero deben cerrar en la siguientes semanas... le daremos la bienvenida al que (dicen) será un invierno muy frío.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Bravazas las fotos José! Espero ver las otras pronto!


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Muy buenas fotos un recorrido chico pero pero preciso de asia


----------



## nEw-bRo0d (Nov 19, 2007)

gogo crece peru crece!
una pregunta nunca he ido a ASIA es una zona solo comercial o tan vien hay zonas residenciales?


----------



## Costanero (Dec 2, 2006)

roberto_vp said:


> Esas obras están terminadasas y las siguen anunciando como la gran novedad jajaja
> El boulevard está bien.. la semana pasada terminó su temporada hasta diciembre.
> Saludos!


la bochornosa propaganda de Castañeda me llega ...., como ejemplo les pongo en el by pass mexico/manco capac en La Victoria sigue pegado el cartelon del proyecto toda empolvado afeando la zona y la muni no le da gana de sacarla.

Me gustaria ver a Asia siguiendo ese mismo estilo de relax-trankilidad, mucha mas poblada, con un zoologico, coliseo, centros educativos ,mas areas nuevas de diversion etc. obvio sin q se convierta en un Ancon o un Viña del Mar


----------



## waver (Jul 31, 2007)

nEw-bRo0d said:


> gogo crece peru crece!
> una pregunta nunca he ido a ASIA es una zona solo comercial o tan vien hay zonas residenciales?



Lamentablemente, las zonas residenciales son exclusivas (acceso restringido).


----------



## Ekeko (Dec 13, 2006)

Bueno, si son residenciales, me parece bueno que sean restringidas. De esa manera se garantiza mas seguridad y tranquilidad para los que viven ahi y son los que pagan por el ornato.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Buenas fotos .... yo creo que el desarrollo de Asia se va a dar en las afueras de Asia :nuts: ... me parece que la high-society limeña quiere seguir veraneando en su "burbuja" que los aisla de la realidad peruana ...


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Ya vi este tema en el foro internacional y aqui lo vuelvo a ver : excelente


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Muy buenas tomas ! Asia tan chic !


----------



## Costanero (Dec 2, 2006)

x la tv en un comercial de cablemagico mencionaron varias playas del sur de Lima y una de ellas salio con el nombre: Asia del Mar

???? :S


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Asia del Mar es un condominio que, a pesar del nombre, no queda en Asia sino un poquito más al sur, en Sarapampa... no es mucho más que eso, otro condominio. Más que nada es una muestra de que la siguiente zona en urbanizarse para casas de playa parece a todas luces ser la extensa playa Sarapampa.


----------



## peruanocontemporaneo (Jun 5, 2006)

Tyrone said:


> Buenas fotos .... yo creo que el desarrollo de Asia se va a dar en las afueras de Asia :nuts: ... me parece que la high-society limeña quiere seguir veraneando en su "burbuja" que los aisla de la realidad peruana ...


Estas mál. No es que quieran aislarse de la realidad. Quieren aislarse del "monstruo de 8 millones de cabezas" que es distinto.


----------



## peruanocontemporaneo (Jun 5, 2006)

*monstruo de 8 millones de cabezas*



Tyrone said:


> Buenas fotos .... yo creo que el desarrollo de Asia se va a dar en las afueras de Asia :nuts: ... me parece que la high-society limeña quiere seguir veraneando en su "burbuja" que los aisla de la realidad peruana ...



Estás confundido. No es quieran aislarse de la realidad. Quieren aislarse del "monstruo de 8 millones de cabezas" (Lima) que es distinto.


----------

